# Massey 35



## Welly (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all, I have a Massey 35 whose Operation level which raises and lowers my slasher is stuck and won't move. What can I do to free it up??? Thanks Tony.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

G'Day Welly,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You say that the lift lever that controls the 3 point lift is frozen, and will not move. Probably rusted in place. I assume that you have sprayed it was much as possible with penetrating oil. My guess is that you will have to remove the lift cover to access the lift lever internally.

You should get a shop/service manual for your MF 35 before starting this job. You can usually find a I&T shop manual on ebay for about $30.


----------

